# Elektronikas forums >  Ekonomiskās spuldzes

## Slowmo

Tā kā kvēlspuldzes kā plaši pielietots gaismas avots pavisam drīz kļūs par vēsturi, jau tagad praktiski visas spuldzes esmu nomainījis uz ekonomiskajām (fluorescentās). Pie fluorescento spuldžu cenu krituma nav jau vairs arī pilnīgi nekāda ekonomiskā pamata izmantot kvēlspuldzes.
60W spuldze sava mūža laikā (1000h) notērē 4,4Ls. Ekonomiskā šajā pat laikā tikai 0.9Ls, kas nozīmē, ka jau nepilna gada laikā spuldze sevi ir atpelnījusi un katru turpāko gadu dod pāris latu ietaupījumu. Jā, ir cilvēki, kuriem nepatīk pati gaisma no fluorescentajām spuldzēm, bet tas jau ir cits jautājums. Manuprāt tām, kuras ir ar silto toni, nav pilnīgi nekādas vainas. Man vienā lustrā ir 5 spuldzes. Divas pirktas drusku vēlāk, bet Osrams jau paguva nomainīt sēriju un, lai gan esošās skaitījās ar siltu toni, šīs ir uzkrītoši siltākas. Jāsaka, ka tas nedaudz vēsākais tonis patīk drusku labāk.

Man "palaimējies", ka gandrīz katrā istabā savādākas spuldzes. Lielākā problēma ir ar reflektorspuldzēm (r63 un r50). Saliku Megaman ražojumus (virtuvē tādas 9 gab.) Dārgas - ap 8Ls gabalā - bet tāpat jau ir sevi atpelnījušas nepilnos 3 lietošanas gados. Problēma tāda, ka ļoti lēnu uzsilst. Jāgaida vismaz 3 minūtes, kamēr normāli sāk spīdēt. Pirmajā brīdī gaisma vispār blāvi sarkanīga un nelietojama. Virtuvē tas vēl ir pieciešams, jo tur gaisma kā tiek ieslēgta, tā deg ilgu laiku. Koridorā, kur ar reflektorspuldzes, šāds variants pavisam nederēs. Nesen nopirku vienu Osram r63 spuldzi cerībā, ka tur situācija labāka, bet nekā. Pimais brīdis ar gaužām blāvs.
LED savukārt nav vēl tādās jaudās pieejamas, lai aizstātu 60W spuldzi. Kaut kādi ķīnieši jau itkā ir nopērkami ar mazākām jaudām, bet nevar jau zināt, cik ilgi kalpos un kā realitātē ir ar to gaismu.

Vēl vienā istabā man 12V MR16 halogēni, tur ar jāliek LED. Gribēju intereses pēc vienu paņemt, bet sametās žēl 15 latu, jo pēc cipariem tādai spuldzei gaismas atdeve gandrīz 3 reizes zemāka kā 50W halogēnspuldzei.
Varbūt kāds ir mēģinājis tādas jaudīgākas LED spuldzes? Un kā vispār pieredze ar ekonomiskajām? Cik saprotu, uz reflektorspuldzēm neattieksies EK regula, bet,  ja var ietaupīt, kāpēc gan to nedarīt?

----------


## defs

Man vienalga kaut kāda nostaļģija pēc kvelspuldzēm. Ja Tu dzīvo mājās savā istabā,tad jau nekas.Ja Tev vajadzēs gaismu pagrabā,kur gaisa temperatūra krietni zemāka,tāpat arī apgaismot sētu ziemā,kad ir sals-tad sorry-ekonomiskā spuldze ir garām,jo vēsā laikā ļoti lēni iekurbulējas,bet salā 20w Philips ekonomiskā spuldze spidēja ka kaķa acss ar visu to,ka bija zem slēgta kupola. Līdzko pienāca pavasaris,vasara ar siltam naktīm-tad jā-dega ar pilnu jaudu.
 Es uzskatu,ka tie,kas pieņem tik idiotiskus lēmumus par kvēlspuldžu likvidāciju neko nejēdz,ir nekompetenti daudzos jautājumos,vienīgi domā,ka nopelnīs vairāk uz PVN rēķina.Tāpat pie mums joprojām nav zinams,kur likt nolietoto ekonomisko dzīvsudraba spuldzi?

----------


## moon

situacija ir sakartota ar lielo uznemumu viduu, tur taas spuldzes tiek savaaktas un nodotas utilizacijai, bet kur to vienu spuldzi lai liek majsaimniece ???
man patik sistema ar baterejaam, lielveikalos ir konteineri, kur var izsviest beigtaas baterejas, es domaju ka vajadzetu tadu pashu sistemu ieviest ar spuldzeem, ja tirgotaajs taas pardod tad vajadzetu arii savakt atpakal izdegushaas.

----------


## defs

Tieši tā-katrā ģerevņā jābūt kādai vietai,kur nodot nolietoto spuldzi.Bet mums tādas vietas pagaidām nespīd,jo tas noteikti prasītu pasakainus miljonus no valsts budžeta.   ::

----------


## JDat

štrunts pa nodošanu. Sasitot tak dzīvsudraba traiki ārā nāk? Kas gribēs to elpot? Lielveikals? "Neslikti" kad iekš RIMI būs tāds konteiners un 10 metrus tālāk dārzeņu lete. Ko tad?

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, tik paraleli jāveic izglītošana, lai nelidinātu tās spuldzes miskastē. Tas pats ar beterijām. Esmu jau savācis palielu maisiņu ar tukšajām baterijām. Būs kaut kad jāaizved salādēt kastē.
Varētu nepiekrist defam par kvēlspuldžu izņemšanas no apgrozības bezjēdzību. Ir aprēķināts, ka Eiropā tādā veidā tiks ietaupīti 40 miljoni kilovatstundu gadā. Cita lieta, vai ir veikti aprēķini par kaitējumu videi, kurus nodarīs dzīvsudrabs. Negribētos ticēt, ka neviens par to nav domājis. Visa cerība uz diodēm kā nākotnes mākslīgās gaismas avotu.

----------


## Zigis

Itaupīti 40 miljonu kilovatsunda? Un kurš parēķinās zaudējumus redzes veselībā?
Dažiem nepatīkot fluorescento lampu gaisma, citi saka var iztikt. 
Pēc analoģijas, dažiem nepatīk atrasties piepīpetās telpās, citi saka, nav tik traki.
Abos gadījumos kaitējums veselībai garantēts, neskatoties uz subjektīvo attieksmi.

Ar LEDiem būs vēl sliktāk, šaurs spektrs, cilvēka redze nav tam domāta. Protams, cilvēka smadzene spēj visu, pat no zema bitreita MP3 mūziku izkodēt āra, jautājums vai smadzeņu resursu nav labāk pataupīt kam citam?

pagājušā gadsimta vidū arī izgudroja revolucionāru un progresīvu līdzekli ražas palielināšanai - DDT
Bet cilvēces stulbums nemainās. Un, diemžēl, ne tikai Muļķu Zemē tagad vai CCCP agrāk.

----------


## ivog

> Itaupīti 40 miljonu kilovatsunda? Un kurš parēķinās zaudējumus redzes veselībā?
> Ar LEDiem būs vēl sliktāk, šaurs spektrs, cilvēka redze nav tam domāta. Protams, cilvēka smadzene spēj visu, pat no zema bitreita MP3 mūziku izkodēt āra, jautājums vai smadzeņu resursu nav labāk pataupīt kam citam?


 Tiešām? Domāju, ka LED kā reiz būs tā tehnoloģija, kas aizstās parasto kvēlspuldzi.

----------


## kaspich

peec manas saprashanas - galvenais gaazizlaades spuldzu kaiteejums redzei ir taa mirgoshana ar 100hz frekvenci. mazajaas/ekonomiskajaas jau taa nav - tur ir tultinjsh+elektroliits. taa ka - taa probleema atkriit.

----------


## next

Luminofora spektrs nav nepaartraukts.
Diemzheel vispaareejaa likumsakariiba - labaaka kraasu atbilstiiba automaatiski noziimee arii sliktaaku gaismas atdevi.

----------


## bbarda

No sešām Megaman spuldzēm pēc gada lietošanas palikusi viena,Filips vien pagaidām darbojas 3 gadi.Cik vandoties pa netu esmu lasījis tad var spriest ka viņām ar nebūs ilgs pielietošanas laiks,jo ir izdomāti uz led bāzes gaismas paneļi,3watīgs panelis esot līdzvērtīgs 80W ekonomiskajai lampai ,lokans, varot locit kā nepieciešams. ražošanā vel nav pārāk dārgs izgatavošanas proces,minēts bija ka varētu parādīties tuvāko trīs gadu laikā.Net ā minētie led paneļi nav tie par kuriem es te minēju,

----------


## kaspich

> Luminofora spektrs nav nepaartraukts.
> Diemzheel vispaareejaa likumsakariiba - labaaka kraasu atbilstiiba automaatiski noziimee arii sliktaaku gaismas atdevi.


 par sho, ludzu, siikaak  :: 
kam tad ir vienmeeriigs?

----------


## M_J

Kaut kur lasīju, ka ekonomiskajām spuldzēm sliktākais ir paaugstināts starojums spektra ultraviolētajā daļā, kas veicina acs lēcas apduļķošanos līdzīgi kā uzturēšanās kalnos bez saules brillēm.

----------


## bbarda

Te var palasīt,uz tā principa tikai iekšējam apgaismojumam nav sākts ražot.http://www.beach.lv/lumy-lite/lumy-panel.html

----------


## defs

Te pat forumā jau domas dalās,tas nozīmē,ka vel jo vairāk citiem lietotājiem. Es domāju,ka saprātīgāk būtu arī kvēlspuldzes lietot,lai katrs izvēlas,kas tīk. Un vēl-katrs jau maksā par patērēto enerģiju.Ja nemaksā,tad Latvenergo jokus netaisa-knikts nost un maksā tik ragā! Tāpēc par kādu ietaupījumu iet runa,ja patērētājs maksā? Nevar saražot? Vēja Kurzemē papilnam-jāliek tik tās dzirnavas no pašas Kolkas līdz Lietuvas robežai!

----------


## Slowmo

> No sešām Megaman spuldzēm pēc gada lietošanas palikusi viena,Filips vien pagaidām darbojas 3 gadi.


 Kādas tieši tips tām beiktajām? Man kādas 13 (4 dažādu tipu) no Megaman un neviena nav pievīlusi. Divas diezgan jaudīgas (15W ja nemaldos) iesprostotas vannas istabā šauros slēgtos kupolos. Arī jau 3 gadus darbojas.

----------


## bbarda

> No sešām Megaman spuldzēm pēc gada lietošanas palikusi viena,Filips vien pagaidām darbojas 3 gadi.
> 
> 
>  Kādas tieši tips tām beiktajām? Man kādas 13 (4 dažādu tipu) no Megaman un neviena nav pievīlusi. Divas diezgan jaudīgas (15W ja nemaldos) iesprostotas vannas istabā šauros slēgtos kupolos. Arī jau 3 gadus darbojas.


 LILIPUT WL130

----------


## next

> Luminofora spektrs nav nepaartraukts.
> Diemzheel vispaareejaa likumsakariiba - labaaka kraasu atbilstiiba automaatiski noziimee arii sliktaaku gaismas atdevi.
> 
> 
>  par sho, ludzu, siikaak 
> kam tad ir vienmeeriigs?


 Atkal lasiit nemaaki?

----------


## janys

Es domāju salodēt 42 gaismas diodes barošanai tiktu izmantotas paralēli salodētas divas 7812 pāris omu rezistori tas laikam daudz izmaksātu.

----------


## kaspich

fail.

1. 7812 nevar tupa sleegt paraleeli.
2. ledi jaavada/jaabaro ar straavu, nevis spriegumu.

----------


## janys

kāpēc nevar salodēt paralēli 78xx? vienkārši google atradu ka divas pralēli ir 2Ampēri strāva nezinu bet tur shēmā no input ir parādītas diodes bet ja saliek diodes tad krītas spriegums. Nezinu varbūt google melo no tām 78xx var ja paralēli salodē var dabūt 6ampērus. varbūt impulsu barošana ir vēlama gaismas diodēm varbūt pusvadītājiem nepatīk ka tos baro ar līdzstrāvu.

----------


## kaspich

> kāpēc nevar salodēt paralēli 78xx? vienkārši google atradu ka divas pralēli ir 2Ampēri strāva nezinu bet tur shēmā no input ir parādītas diodes bet ja saliek diodes tad krītas spriegums. Nezinu varbūt google melo no tām 78xx var ja paralēli salodē var dabūt 6ampērus. varbūt impulsu barošana ir vēlama gaismas diodēm varbūt pusvadītājiem nepatīk ka tos baro ar līdzstrāvu.


 
spriezhot peec jautajumiem - uz iesaaceeju teemu.
un nefilosofee - pastaati [preciizi], ko vajag, tad buus risinaajums. piedod, man toch nav noskanjojuma tagad pieraadiit, kaapeec nevar sleegt paraleeli..
par lidzstraavu - fail.

----------


## janys

http://www.reuk.co.uk/High-Current-Volt ... lation.htm - itkā ar testeri mērot jābūt vienādiem rādījumiem ka vieno pralēli un laikam nevar vienot dažādu firmu 78xx pēc manas pieredzes. man mājās barojas automagnetola no vienas 7812 četru kanālu pastiprinātājs TDA7386 tikai nevar uzgriest maksimālo skaļumu izslēdzas. LED daudz strāvas tak neņem ?

----------


## kaspich

> http://www.reuk.co.uk/High-Current-Voltage-Regulation.htm - itkā ar testeri mērot jābūt vienādiem rādījumiem ka vieno pralēli un laikam nevar vienot dažādu firmu 78xx pēc manas pieredzes.


 visi, iznjemot pirmo risinaajumu ir suuds. nekorekti, rupji, buutiski pasliktina regulatoru [izejas spanja] darbu/parametrus. domaati - hvz kam.
tam mudakam, kas ho reklamee... rokas izlauzt  :: 
tiem,kas to nesaprot - ..hvz.. padomi beidzaas.. nodarboties ar ko citu..  ::

----------


## janys

ja 78xx izeja ieliek diodi taču krītas spriegums/strāva tā diode domāta deļ aizsardzības jo var būt īsais ja ir piemēram 1N4007

----------


## kaspich

> ja 78xx izeja ieliek diodi taču krītas spriegums/strāva tā diode domāta deļ aizsardzības jo var būt īsais ja ir piemēram 1N4007


 
straava nekriitaas.
U kritumam ir paredzeeta diode gnd izvadaa
par aizsardziibu - fail.

nu, nemeegjini celt neceljamo. pastaasti ko vajag, paraadiis Tev. ko chakaree praatu?

----------


## janys

> ja 78xx izeja ieliek diodi taču krītas spriegums/strāva tā diode domāta deļ aizsardzības jo var būt īsais ja ir piemēram 1N4007
> 
> 
>  
> straava nekriitaas.
> U kritumam ir paredzeeta diode gnd izvadaa
> par aizsardziibu - fail.
> 
> nu, nemeegjini celt neceljamo. pastaasti ko vajag, paraadiis Tev. ko chakaree praatu?


  kaspich ir riktīgi ieciklējies savos principos   ::

----------


## JDat

ieciklējies vai nē, bet dumības neraksta.
ir viņam vismaz 90% taisnibā par konkrēto gadījumu.

----------


## Velko

> itkā ar testeri mērot jābūt vienādiem rādījumiem ka vieno pralēli un laikam nevar vienot dažādu firmu 78xx pēc manas pieredzes


 Mēri cik gribi - tāpat nebūs absolūti precīzi. Nu, bet tās 2 shēmas to mēģina "kautkā nebūt" nokompensēt.

Ja reiz nepavelk tās 42 diodes, nafig mēģināt samudrīt 2 krenus paralēli. Taisi 2 ķeskas pa 21 diodēm katrā un katrai izmanto savu 78xx.

Kādas mega-diodes tu tur taisies lodēt, ka regulators nevelk? No 12V 42 diodes (konfigurācijā 5x8+kas paliek pāri), katrai pa 20 mA, kopā tērēs tikai 180 mA.

----------


## sharps

> itkā ar testeri mērot jābūt vienādiem rādījumiem ka vieno pralēli un laikam nevar vienot dažādu firmu 78xx pēc manas pieredzes
> 
> 
>  Mēri cik gribi - tāpat nebūs absolūti precīzi. Nu, bet tās 2 shēmas to mēģina "kautkā nebūt" nokompensēt.
> 
> Ja reiz nepavelk tās 42 diodes, nafig mēģināt samudrīt 2 krenus paralēli. Taisi 2 ķeskas pa 21 diodēm katrā un katrai izmanto savu 78xx.
> 
> Kādas mega-diodes tu tur taisies lodēt, ka regulators nevelk? No 12V 42 diodes (konfigurācijā 5x8+kas paliek pāri), katrai pa 20 mA, kopā tērēs tikai 180 mA.


 Ir jau taadi LEDi piemeeram no cree, kas 750mA (pilnaa jaudaa) rij. nominaalaa 350mA. Manaa projektinjaa 3x3 pie nominaalaas straavas ~1A eed.

----------


## kaspich

pag..
42 diodes. aciimredzot, ne virknee [jo, nezinu diodes,kuraam Uf buutu tik mazs, lai 42 virknee slegtu pie 78XX].

KAADA PROBLEEMA SADALIIT 2 GRUPAAS [TEOREETISKI] PA 21 DIODEI KATRAA UN SLEEGT PIE SAVAS 78XX?  :: 
kaut kaads nah beernudaarzs.. Jaanis..  :: 

oi, Velko jau uzrakstiija..
piedevaam [atkaartoshos] - blin,ja I>2A, lai arii kaadas diodes izmantotu, taas jaabaro ar STRAAVU. pie taadaam jaudaam veel balasta R likt?
kuda.. autors - dumjsh.

----------


## Didzis

Vot pasakiet man durikam, nafig vajag teiksim gaismas diožu apgaismojumam hauzītē stabilizētu spriegumu? Domā krāniņu nesataustīs bikšupriekšā, ja tākla spriegums būs 200v, vai 230V. Kam nu kam, bet diožu apgaismojumam nekadu stabilizāciju nevajag. Man mājas numura zīme jau vairāk kā desmit gadus diennakti deg un ne tur stabilizācija, ne kāda diode izdegusi. Vārdu sakot, tikai spuldzes uz gaismas diodem ir ekomomiskas, bet t sauktās ekonomiskās spuldzes reti kura iztur tik ilgi lai atmaksātos. Ekonomiskās spuldzes atmaksājas tikai ražotājiem, jo ķīnieši parastās spuldzes ražoja tik lēti, ka lielajiem āiropas ražotājiebm bija pipec   ::  . Tad nu ievieš visas tās stulbas normas un aizliegumus izmantot klasiskas kvēlspuldzes. Tik pat labi jāaizliedz LCD un plazmas TV. Tie tak strāvu rij tik pat daudz kā krievu lampu TV, vai autiņi ar 1,5l un lielākiem motoriem, jo pārvietoties tak var ar 1,3l golfiņu  ::   Nu nedomā neviens ražotājs par ekonomiju,ka tik mantu pārk. Latvenergo arī pofig, kādas lampas cilvēkiem māja, pat labak,ka kvēlspuldzes, jo elektroenerģiu tak vakarā un naktī nav kur likt. Par ekonomiju doma gala lietotājs, kurš katru mēnesi nolasa skaititāja rādījumu un maksā  elektrības rēķinu  ::  .
Varu padalīties pieredzē pae gaismas diožu lampām. Esmu izgaismojis pagalmu, majā koridoru ar kāpņutelpu un sievai virtuve plīts virsmu(pirms tam stāvēja halogenlampa). Nu vienkārši ideēls gaismas avots savā vietā. Kopejais pateriņš kādi 6W(antenas pastiprinatājs man majā patērē 7W un var vispār tas lampas ārā neslēgt  ::   Virs plīts diožu gaismeklis dod vairāk gaismas kā virtuvē pie griestiem esoša 100W kvēlspuldze, bet ārā,lai no autiņa vakārā atnāktu līdz mājai jau nevajag mega apgaismojumu ar 500W; Skaidrs, ka diožu lampa principā nevar dot izkliedetu gaismu, jo diodēm ir vērstsa gaisma, bet nafig teiksi pagalmā debesis gaismot, vai kāpņutelpā griestus. Es uzskatu, ka katrai telpai un vietai vajag izvēlēties savu gaismekli. Ārā, virtuvē pie izlietnes, mazmājiņā un ka dežūrgaisma diožu lampas ir  vienkarši ideāli piemērotas. Ja vajag izgaismot viesistabu, tad protams optimāli ekonomiski būs tā sauktā ekonomiskā spuldze, bet paspārnē,kur ieiet paris reizes mēnesī gana laba būs klasiska kvēlspuldze. Man darbavietas apgaismojumam patīk tikai halogēnlampas, jo neciešu citu gaismas spektru. Vārdu sakot, katrā vietā izvēlamies savu spuldzi un uzspļaujam uz stulbajām Eiropas normām. Runā,ka ukraiņu 100W kvēlspuldzes esot šur tur pardošanā paradijušās  ::

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, es nezinu, kur Tu straadaa, par ko, kaada Tev izgliitiba. bet, izklausas skumji..  :: 
shitaadu dumumu sadziit..

jaa, razhotaaju [dalibniekus -preciizaak] interesee profits. laba profita gdiijumaa tiek diferenceeti veidi, kaa tas tiek sasniegts.
nevajag savu [sore] apvaarsni paarnest uz visas pasaules cilveekiem. ir Bili Geitsi un Bafeti, kas virs 50 miljardiem, piemeeram, novirza labdariibai.

un ne jau razhotaajs [kaads] izdomaaja, ka nedrikstees tirgot taas spuldzes. ir EK, u.c. globaalas uzraudziibas instituucijas ar ietekmi likumdoshanas jautaajumaa.
shiis spuldzes tika aizliegtas to zemaa lietderiibas koefa delj. apreekjini raada no n simtus miljonu kwh gadaa ekonomiju, taas aizvietojot.
ekonomija ir - mazaak kodolatkritumu [saliidiznot ar kuriem tads dziivsudrabs taads padzeeriens vien ir]. 
starp citu, LV videejais elektroenergjijas paterinjsh kopsh 80.bigaam ir krieites par 30..40%. neskatoties uz to, ka ir lieli tv, elektriskaas teejkannas, datori, u.t.t.
nevajag te liekuljot, ka visi cauru diennakti domaa par utilizaaciju. nelejiet  :: 
shobriid ir aizliegtas >100W spuldzes, taas sastaadiija paaris % no visa skaita.
tuvaako X gadu laikaa pakaapeniski aizliegs mazaakas. tad arii [pakaapeniski] buus programma valsts limeni, kas paredzees utilizaaciju.
vot, es neredzu probleemu jusu probelemaa. veel jo vairaak, lai 5 no riita!!!!!!!!!!!! par to satrauktos  :: 

p.s. par veersto gaismu.

pilniigs dumums. veersto gaismu LED dabuu ar ieksheejo reflektoru, lai uzlabotu kpd [izmantotu uz iekspusi veerstos atstarpjumus] un formeetu NEPIECIESHAMO kuuli.
ir dazhaas - 12, 30, 60, 90deg LED, ir [lielajaam] pat leecu kiti..

kuda - pilniiga nejegshana un tukshi texti.. Didzi, atver kaadu graamatinju..

par to energiju naktii - pag, tad vinja kaa - kaa puupeedis no zemes uzrodas?
kaa - nav kur likt? un kaa veel..
mees tachu esam Eiropas energosisteemaa un visus paarpalikumus paardodam!

par diozhu izdegshanu - skatam LED darbiibas pamatprincipus, skatam pieljaujamos Imax, Tmax parametrus. ja tie tiek ieveeroti - nekaadu probleemu..

----------


## sharps

> Vot pasakiet man durikam, nafig vajag teiksim gaismas diožu apgaismojumam hauzītē stabilizētu spriegumu? Domā krāniņu nesataustīs bikšupriekšā, ja tākla spriegums būs 200v, vai 230V. Kam nu kam, bet diožu apgaismojumam nekadu stabilizāciju nevajag.


 
piekriitu daljeeji par diozhu lampaam uz 230V. bet zinot muusu tiikla sprieguma kvalitaati, tad taas lampas mirst tikai taa vai arii savas baltaas gaismas speejas zaudee krietni aatraak. shvaka aizsardziiba vinjaam. ja pats konstruee uz 12V liidzsprieguma, tad shaadas aizsardziibas buutu jaaparedz.




> oi, Velko jau uzrakstiija..
> piedevaam [atkaartoshos] - blin,ja I>2A, lai arii kaadas diodes izmantotu, taas jaabaro ar STRAAVU. pie taadaam jaudaam veel balasta R likt?
> kuda.. autors - dumjsh.


 tas nu toch. paaris LEDinjiem var kabinaat balastu. tikko straavas ir ampeeros meeramas, taa tie balasti taa cepsies.


tak vislabaakais caur kaadu mazinju 2-3A MOSFETinju virinaat ar prastu PWM.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, izglītība man krievuku un es vēl atceros tos kolhozu laikus, kad iļjiča spuldzītes nedega visās mājās   ::  . Nav ko slēpt, balsoju pret Eiropas savienību un esmu lepns par to. Nu necietu es krievu laikos stulbos rī kojumus no Maskavas un neciešu arī Eiropas savienibas stulbās direktīvas. Tas gan tiesa,ka miljonus neziedoju labdarībā  ::  .  Es tomēr uzskatu, ka visa pamatā ir biznes.Nu dikti lētas bija palikušas parastās kvēlspuldzes. Ne tur ražotāji varēja nopelnīt, ne tirgotaji. Tai pat laikā bija radītas "ekonomiskās spuldzes" uz kurām varēja uzvārities visi. Kapēc tad neieviesa direktīvu uzmantot klasiskas dienasgaismas lampas, kuras ir tik pat ekonomiskas un pazīstamas jau gadus četrdesmit? 
Es tak neesmu pret ekoloģisko domāšanu, bet ja man ko uzpiež ar varu, tad nekad to nepieņemšu. Tās pašas ekonomiskās spuldzes es testēju vismaz gadus piecus(nekādu direktīvu vēl nebija) un varu pateikt,ka tās gandrīz visas ir konkrēti sū**. Tikai retajai nav tā sauktā "miroņgaisma", bet tad uzreiz cena augšā. Ja uz spuldzes nav urakstīti lumēni un krāsu temperatūra, tad tādu lēto lampu vispār labāk nepirkt. Aukstumā un ārā ekonomiskās lampas netur, biežu slēgšanu iekšā un ārā arī netur, lēnu uzsilst. Tad pasakiet kaut vienu labu īpašību salīdzinājumā ar klasisku dienasgaismas lamu. Nu jā, var ieskrūvet parastas kvēlspuldzes vietā un viss, toties cena neadekvāti augsta. 
Ja domāt par ekonomisku mājokļa apgaismojumu, tad tikai ar gaismas diožu spuldzēm. Tur tiešām ir patiesa ekonomija. Diodes ir praktiski mūžīgas, momentāli iedegās, tās var izmantot kaut ūdenī un nav jābaidās no ziemas salā. 
kaspich, paraādi man gaismas diodi bez vērstas gaismas. Domā Tu tikai mums te esi vienīgais gudrais, bet ražotāji duraki, ka liek vesalu čupu ar gaismas diodēm vērstam visos virzienos  ::  .

----------


## ivog

Pilnībā piekrītu Didzim. Visas tās lietas ko jevropas žīdi lobē un bīda kā obligātus pasākumus, lai tik vairāk naudiņas varētu saraust, reāli besī. Tuvākajā laikā būsum pakaļā ar visām ekonomijām, elektroenerģijas tirgiem, atjaunojamiem resursiem un smart meteringu/smart gridu. Esmu ikdienā lielā mērā saistīts ar visām šīm novotātēm un secinājums ir viens - nabaga gala patērētāja maciņš neinteresē nevienam, ir tikai lielo ražotāju lobiji, kā dēļ viss šitais tiek bīdīts. Pieminiet manus vārdus, par elektroenerģiju jūs pēc gadiem 5 visa šitā sviesta vārdā maksāsiet vismaz 3x vairāk kā šodien.

----------


## ddff

Es arii laikam par vecu esmu visaam taam mulkiibaam - t.s. energo efektiivaas spuldzes strobee, visas kaa viena - neesmu maniijis labu eksemplaaru. Pirms gadiem bija taadas, kas kam strobeeshana bija ne tik izteikta, bet gaismas nebija gandriiz nemaz. Pret sienu tos suudus.
Ledi ir vai nu zili, vai shaurs lenkjis vai lopaa daargi. Un vairums arii strobee. Peec kaadas stundas taadaa gaismaa efekts kaa peec 250g shnjabja. Pokemonu meesli. Varbuut paliigtelpaas der, bet ne dziivojamajaa istabaa.

ddff, lieto tikai kveelspuldzes un uz p%^*ja griezh ES ar visaam vinju normaam.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ja ekonomisku apsvērumu dēļ jāizvēlas apgaismojumam fluorescentās lampas, tad labākais risinājums ir parastās 18 W un 36 W "trubiņas". Var izvēlēties nopietnu ražotāju un krāsu temperatūru. Parasta drosele balastā ir praktiski mūžīga, tik starteri palaikam jāmaina. Nav jau vairs sovjetu droseles, no kuru dūkšanas dažiem galva sāka sāpēt. Ražošanas telpās, kur 3-fāzu tīkls, pavisam glauni - katru nākamo lampu/gaismekli pie savas fāzes. Tad var gan pa grupām slēgāt, gan pietiekami vienmērīgu gaismu iegūt. Muļķīgās lampiņas ar elektroniskajiem balastiem cokolos domātas gadījumam, kad nav iespējas mainīt lustru vai plafonu, kāpēc jārēķinās ar standarta patronu E27. Vai lampiņa izturēs solītās stundas - parasti jau nē, tā tāda laimes spēlīte. Personīgs piemērs - pirms gadiem iepirku pāris no General Electric (China made). Viena nonīka ar otro ieslēgšanu (!), otra deg joprojām. Enerģiju taupām, ("globālo sasilšanu" mazinām!) savu maciņu nē - par to naudiņu, ko maksā "ekonomiskā" lampiņa, var vairākas kvēlspuldzes iepirkt (arī tām var "soft start" ierīkot) un vēl paliek, ko samaksāt Latvenergo par tēriņu.
Par darba gaismu - darbnīcā pie griestiem fluorescentās, uz darba galda tikai kvēlspuldze (arī halogēnlampa ir tāda). LED - jā, koridorā, lai cauri skrienot, nenolauztu kaklu...  ::

----------


## guguce

LED gaismā labāk lasās uzraksti uz detaļām.

----------


## Slowmo

Es tak pirmajā postā uzrakstīju aprēķinu par to, cik ātri tā ekonomiskā spuldze atmaksājas. Nu nav tā, ka tās spuldzes pat gadu neiztur.
Pārskaitīju vēlreiz un sanāk, ka pašlaik man mājās aptuveni 30 CFL spuldzes tiek darbinātas. Un nevienai no tām nav nedz strobēšanas, nedz arī kādas citas vainas. Vairums no tām sevi atpelnījušas gada laikā. Vēl aptuveni tik pat jānomaina, un tad jau būšu ticis vaļā no kvēlspuldzēm.
Jā, startējas lēnu daži modeļi, bet tāpēc visur, kur bija iespējams, liku Osram Dulux Superstar, kuras ir ar Quick light funkciju (dod max. gaismu ļoti īsā laikā). Ieslēgšanas/izslēgšanas ciklu skaits arī šīm spuldzēm nav problēma, jo tās var līdz pat pusmiljons reižu slēdzelēt. Ja pieņem, ka spuldze izvelk 10 gadus, tad tās ir 140 ieslēgšanas dienā.
Koridorā, kas uz āru ved, gan būs LED jāliek, jo tur aukstums liels un arī gaisma tiek ieslēgta uz īstu brīdi. Tur gan būs jāgaida vismaz 5 gadi, kamēr tās spuldzes atmaksājas, bet nu izdevumus kompensēs pārējās nomainītās spuldzes.
Īsāk sakot, aizbildinājums, ka ekonomiskās spuldzes ir dārgas, nav īsti pamatots, jo lai arī sākotnējais ieguldījums ir lielāks, vēlāk mazāk bēdu un nauda atnāk atpakaļ ar uzviju.

----------


## Didzis

Slowmo, nu nebūs Tev tie aprēķini par atmaksašanos precīzi.  Man ekonomiskā spuldze stāvēja pie ardurvīm Parasti rudenī un ziemā dega kādas 3-5 stundas. Vasarā jau to spuldzi neizmanto jo tāpat gaišs. Tad nu sarēķinot vajadzēja spuldzi tādā režīmā darbināt vismaz divus līdz trīs gadus. Ja vēl pieskaita, ka pirms tam aukstumā nosprāga divas praktiski jaunas spuldzes, tad tikai tīri zaudējumi. Slowmo, kas Tev tā par pili, ja vienlaicīgi visu dienu " kurini" 30 lampas un i tad tā ir tikai puse  :: 
Man liekas, ka Tu būsi salasījies reklāmas rakstus, vai kads dīleris Tevi apvārdojis. Nu nevar būt tā, ka Tev ar ekonomiskajām spuldzēm tik rožaini, a pārejiem tās sprāgst kāmuša, dod briesmīgu gaismu un lēnu iedegas. 
Pilnīgi piekrītu Reineke Fuchs. Ja vajag vienmērīgu apgaismojumu, tad tikai dienasgaismas spuldzes(man krievulaiku izglītība un tā sauca fluorescentās lampas). Tās vismaz lēti maksā un ilgi kalpo.

----------


## kaspich

oi, te viss kopaa..  :: 
es arii balsoju pRET ES, un domaaju,ka daudzi vecaaka gaajuma cilveeki nobalsotu taa pat, ja zinaatu, ka buus kaut valuuta jaamaina :P

bet:
1. spuldzu ilgmuuziba un iesleegshanaas skaits - to kvalitaates jautaajums. jo idejiski [atskjiriibaa no kveelspuldzes] to [iesleegshanu] skaits - kaut miljons. neesmu mega interseejies, bet brandiigajaam jaabuut normaala laika garantijai  :: 
2. strobeeshana - nu, braakji/kjiinas Tautas republika. normaalaam nekas nestrobeejas
3. pag, ieteikt 18/36w - tur tak [ar parastajaam droseleem] taa strobeeshanaas ir VISLIELAAKAA.. tak opredelitesj :P
4. led/i un virziendarbiiba. Didzi, palasi, ludzu, graamatinjas. vareetu es te zimeet, formulas izveikt, bet.. ja Tevi interesees LEDu virziendarbiiba, ar to saistiitaas lietas - pats apgusi. citaadi - piedod, bet EPIS liimenis..
5. par naakotnes elektroenergjijas teemu - jaa, iespeejams, ka buus daargaaka. bet, cilveeki - elektriiba nerodas no gaisa. un, ja kaadi investiiciju fondi ir gatavi investeet desmitus miljardu vienas AES celtnieciibaa, kas atmaksaajas peec 10 gadiem.. ja variet piedaavaat leetaaku energjiju - Latvenergo to uzpirks  :: 
6. par regulaam - var kretineet, var patikt, bet.. ok, tupa pareekjinot sanaak, ka taas puldzes [ja ir kvalitatiivas] X gados atmaksaajas. kur tad taa mega pelnja? ok, pelnja, nepalielinot apgroziijumu? shaubos. padomaajiet, kaadi milzu izdevumi ir - pilniigi [pat idejiski] paarapriikojot zavodus. es domaaju, ka tur ir milzu zaudeejumi. tak visas stikla kraasnis, volframa lietas nafig. paraadaas elektronika, u.t.t.. 

es domaaju, ka profesionaalaaka diskusija buutu, redzot kopeejos skaitljus: spuldzu pateerinjsh, plaanotaa ekonomija.
ar gala lietotaaja izdevumiem skaidrs - paris gadu laikaa atmaksaajas.

----------


## kaspich

> Slowmo, nu nebūs Tev tie aprēķini par atmaksašanos precīzi.  Man ekonomiskā spuldze stāvēja pie ardurvīm Parasti rudenī un ziemā dega kādas 3-5 stundas. Vasarā jau to spuldzi neizmanto jo tāpat gaišs. Tad nu sarēķinot vajadzēja spuldzi tādā režīmā darbināt vismaz divus līdz trīs gadus. Ja vēl pieskaita, ka pirms tam aukstumā nosprāga divas praktiski jaunas spuldzes, tad tikai tīri zaudējumi. Slowmo, kas Tev tā par pili, ja vienlaicīgi visu dienu " kurini" 30 lampas un i tad tā ir tikai puse 
> Man liekas, ka Tu būsi salasījies reklāmas rakstus, vai kads dīleris Tevi apvārdojis. Nu nevar būt tā, ka Tev ar ekonomiskajām spuldzēm tik rožaini, a pārejiem tās sprāgst kāmuša, dod briesmīgu gaismu un lēnu iedegas. 
> Pilnīgi piekrītu Reineke Fuchs. Ja vajag vienmērīgu apgaismojumu, tad tikai dienasgaismas spuldzes(man krievulaiku izglītība un tā sauca fluorescentās lampas). Tās vismaz lēti maksā un ilgi kalpo.


 cilveek, savulaik visas skolas paaraprikoja [izraveeja nafig taas trubas], jo taas STROBEE un bojaa redzi.. izraadaas - labas, jo leetas un ilgi kalpo  ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Pilnībā piekrītu Didzim. Visas tās lietas ko jevropas žīdi lobē un bīda kā obligātus pasākumus, lai tik vairāk naudiņas varētu saraust, reāli besī. Tuvākajā laikā būsum pakaļā ar visām ekonomijām, elektroenerģijas tirgiem, atjaunojamiem resursiem un smart meteringu/smart gridu. Esmu ikdienā lielā mērā saistīts ar visām šīm novotātēm un secinājums ir viens - nabaga gala patērētāja maciņš neinteresē nevienam, ir tikai lielo ražotāju lobiji, kā dēļ viss šitais tiek bīdīts. Pieminiet manus vārdus, par elektroenerģiju jūs pēc gadiem 5 visa šitā sviesta vārdā maksāsiet vismaz 3x vairāk kā šodien.


 pag. blin, cilveeki..
ok, cik biezhi Tu maini spuldzi? reizi gadaa? cik spuldzes? 10? nuu, ok, 4 istabas, 10 spuldzes.
nu, pat, ja leeto Kjiinu mainiisi reizi gadaa.. nu, Ls15.. izdevumi.. kur te tas macinjsh? vechi pilnbriedaa, it kaa ar galvu [taatad, ar speeju pelniit].. par santiimiem ciinaas.. kaut kaa sviestaini.. :P

----------


## arnis

padaliishos es arii. 
man ir koridors ar smuku lustru, koridors bez logiem, tumshss, un tur 16h diennaktii ( nepaarspiileeju ) deg gaisma. Lustraa ir/bija 6 lampas, tipiski ar 60w, un koridoraa tieshaam bija/ ir gaishss. kopaa tie ir 360w/h jeb 173kwh jeb 12 Ls meenesii. peedeejo 3 gadu laikaa ir nomainiitas kaadas 20 kveelspuldzes, kuru izmaksas protams nav sameerojamas ar elektriibaa noteereeto. BET- 2007. gadaa k-rautaa tika iepirkta viena kruta ekonomiskaa pa 7Ls/gab.( varu izskruuveet ja kaadam interesee Brends ) , taa lampa deg veel joprojaam ---*vieniigaa* ---un pateicoties lustras iipatniibaam ( stiklinjiem ) aizstaaj ~2x60w. 2008 gada beigaas tika iepirkts DEPO polju razhojums, kas arii deg veel joprojaam. 2010 gada saakumaa tika iepirktas paariitis cenu klubaa noname pa 0,99Ls , kas visas tajaa konkreetajaa lustraa jau ir izdegushas. Bet jebkuraa gadiijumaa-- neesmu ekonomisko spuldzu fans, bet shajaa gadiijumaa es 360w vietaa esmu iemaaciijies ne tikai sadziivot, bet arii *dziivot* ar 2x11w ekonomiskajaam , kas jau vairaaku gadu garumaa man dod *reaalu* ietaupiijumu.
Domaaju, ka pie tagadeejaas Osram leeto ( shkjiet dulux seerija )  spuldzu invaazijas apmierinaato klientu skaitam buutu jaapalielinaas. Protams, es te neagjiteeju pirkt visadus noname pa 0,99 vai 1,50Ls

----------


## Slowmo

Es drusku neprecīzi izteicos. Nebija jāsaprot, ka vienlaicīgi tās spuldzes tiek dedzinātas. Nezinu, vabūt man vienkārši veicas, bet tiešām neviena spuldze nav sabojājusies 3 gadu laikā. Protams, visas vēl nav sasniegušas 3 gadu vecumu, jo tika mainītas pakāpeniski - izdegušo kvēlspuldžu vietā. Cerams, ka vienā dienā tiešām neapsprāgs kā mušas  :: 
Bet aprēķins šāds - ja 60W spuldze deg vidēji 2h dienā, pusotra gada laikā tā notērē aptuveni 60kw/h, kas naudas izteiksmē ir aptuveni 4,5Ls. Ja pieņemam, ka ekonomiskā spuldze ir 5 reizes efektīgāka, tad tie jau ir tikai 90 sant. Starpība - 3,6Ls, pa kuru jau normālas kvalitātes ekonomiskā sanāk.
Ja vien nebūtu problēmas ar uzsilšanu (gan ne visām spuldzēm), citu problēmu neredzu. Man vienā slēgtā lustrā 2 spuldzes ir ekonomiskās un viena parastā. Uz aci nav iespējams noteikt, kura ir tā nenomainītā, jo gaisma absolūti vienāda.

----------


## Slowmo

> Tik pat labi jāaizliedz LCD un plazmas TV. Tie tak strāvu rij tik pat daudz kā krievu lampu TV


 Neesi tālu no patiesības. Kaut kad nesen bija runas par plazmas tv aizliegšanu. Nez, vai pieņems šādu lēmumu, vai nē... Tur gan tāds strīdīgs jautājums sanāk, jo plazma pie tumšas bildes var tērēt pat mazāk kā LCD.

----------


## kaspich

man domaat, ka jautajums ar plazmaam/led tv tiek risinaats savadaak  :: 
taa kaa pasaulee ir paaris nopietnu matricu razhotaaju, nav nekadu probleemu ar viniem veikt individuaalu darbu, piedaavaajot nodoklju atlaides, infrastruktuuras, u.c. labumus  :: 
ne velti, neskatoties uz plazmu relatiivu leetumu to apjoms kopeejaa tv skaitaa/modelju klaastaa - viennoziimiigi plazmas mirst..

----------


## janys

http://crazymachines.dreamfactory.co.in ... -yourself/ - te tās shēmas bet viņas ir velosipēdiem varbūt tāpēc tās krenas bet ir ultraspožās gaismas diodes kuras maksā bargu naudu bet ja pārēķini sanāk letāk nopirkt ultraspožo LED pa 10Ls nekā salodēt pa 12Ls 42 diodes ja būs tā ka veikolos izbeigsies lampiņu krājumi un mājās izdegs ar laiku. Man pagaidām ir galda lampai 100w kvēslpuldze bija ekonomskā bet tā bija par tumšu. Bet tai ultraspožai LED ir barošāna 15Volti un 700mA nezinu kāds viņai ir spektrs varbūt tai vajag radiātoru tādu laikam izmanto prožektoros es nezinu tas ir daudz deļ LED 10 watti vai tādu būtu zolīdāk likt pie stabilizētas barošanas.

----------


## Slowmo

> man domaat, ka jautajums ar plazmaam/led tv tiek risinaats savadaak 
> taa kaa pasaulee ir paaris nopietnu matricu razhotaaju, nav nekadu probleemu ar viniem veikt individuaalu darbu, piedaavaajot nodoklju atlaides, infrastruktuuras, u.c. labumus 
> ne velti, neskatoties uz plazmu relatiivu leetumu to apjoms kopeejaa tv skaitaa/modelju klaastaa - viennoziimiigi plazmas mirst..


 Tā viņš ir. Pioneer, piemēram, kas skaitījās labāko plazmu ražotājs, nesen pārtrauca plazmas tv ražošanu.  ::  Bet nu iespējams tā nav liela problēma, jo LCD kvalitātes ziņā jau pietuvojusies plazmai. Nākotne tieši tāpat kā apgaismojumam, ir LED rokās. Runa konkrētāk par organiskajām diodēm.

----------


## kaspich

> http://crazymachines.dreamfactory.co.in/index.php/design/led-tail-lamp-for-any-bike-do-it-yourself/ - te tās shēmas bet viņas ir velosipēdiem varbūt tāpēc tās krenas bet ir ultraspožās gaismas diodes kuras maksā bargu naudu bet ja pārēķini sanāk letāk nopirkt ultraspožo LED pa 10Ls nekā salodēt pa 12Ls 42 diodes ja būs tā ka veikolos izbeigsies lampiņu krājumi un mājās izdegs ar laiku. Man pagaidām ir galda lampai 100w kvēslpuldze bija ekonomskā bet tā bija par tumšu. Bet tai ultraspožai LED ir barošāna 15Volti un 700mA nezinu kāds viņai ir spektrs varbūt tai vajag radiātoru tādu laikam izmanto prožektoros es nezinu tas ir daudz deļ LED 10 watti vai tādu būtu zolīdāk likt pie stabilizētas barošanas.


 
student, Tu komatus paziisti? zb lasiit taadu spamu.. karoch, sapratu, ka Tu meegjinaaji.. ta ne gudrs izlikties, ta ne vnk par teemu ko pateikt..
1. pilniigs idiots taas shemas tur ziimejis  :: 
2. ultra bright? parastaas? Imax=20mA?

tad kaadas 5 virknee, paareejo - ar balastu.
8 virtenes, kopaa 160mA, pa tiesho pie +12V. kur probleema???????????????
 KUR???????????

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

"Ekonomiskās" lampiņas ar balastu cokolā un E27 vītni, pēc savas būtības tāpat ir fluorescentās, tik, atšķirībā no droseles, tiek raustītas ar daudz augstāku frekvenci. 18 W cilindrs ar pienācīgu reflektoru dos vairāk gaismas par tādas pat jaudas trim līkām trubiņām, kas savāktas čupiņā. Pirmajiem arī pastāv elektroniskie un pat _dimmable_ (100% - 5%) balasti. Man ir tādi no MagneTek, paredzēti divām 18 W trubām (tika salikti (Philips gaismekļos) "1188" zāles griestos - lai pārāk spilgta virsgaisma netraucētu meitenēm monitoros vērties). 15 gadu laikā neviens nav nobeidzies, kaut elementu tādā vesels lērums. Lētie ķīnīzeru balasti "laiž villu" tīklā un gaisā. Par to viegli pārliecināties ar parasta radiouztvērēja palīdzību. 
Par "garo" degšanu koridoros - pirms gadiem šur tur mājā saliku PIR sensorus. Nav jāgrābstās gar slēdžiem, ko nedrīkst aizmirst izslēgt. Gaisma ir tikai tad, kad vajag un tik ilgi, cik vajag. Patēriņš ar 40 W kvēlspuldzēm - nebūtisks.

----------


## bbarda

Par dienasgaismām īpaši nevaru sūdzēties,divas strādā kādi gadi 7,bet cinaizeru divas VITO VT3011 gan katru gadu caurules jāmaina,gandrīz vai nagi niez nomainīt arī uz trafu balastiem.Visām ir piena krāsa,lai gan cinaizeriem  tāds aizdomīgi vēs tas  tonis.

----------


## Didzis

arnis, man patīk Tavs aprēķins. Tu 360W normālu kvēlspuldžu vietā ieliec divas 11W ekonomiskās lampiņas, kuras reāli ir analogas aptuveni vienai 100W kvēlspuldzei un te stāsti par baigo ekonomiju. Acīm redzot,ka Tev tai koridorā vienkārši bija nevajadzīgi liela gaisma, ja vari iztikt ar 11W lampiņām  ::  . Nu nevar tā salīdzinat kvēlspuldzi un ekonomisko spuldzi. Reāli dzīvē 100W kvēlspuldzes analoga ir 23-26W ekonomiska spuldze. 18W nu ne tuvu nedod 100W kvēlspuldzes gaismu. Jā, varbūt mērot ar priboriem, tā gaisma sanāk vienādāka, bet reāli, acīm redzot spektra dēļ, ekonomiskajai spuldzei vajag lielāku jaudu. Nevajag jau nekādus aparātus lai nomērītu gaismu. Pietiek vienā istabā iekrūvet ekonomisko lampu, bet otrā atstāt parasto. Atver durvis un uz grīdas apskaties, kā ēnas krit un kura lampa spilgtāka. Salīdzināšana uz aci ir vislabākais mēraparāts  ::  .
Ja runa par tā sauktajām dienasgaismas lampām(nu riebjas man tas svešvārds fluoricense, kuru es pat uzrakstīt nemāku), tad tehnikas progress sen gājis uz priekšu un nekas tur vairs nemirgo ar 50Hz frekvenci un, kā jau te pieminēja, lampas kalpu gadu desmitiem. Garais stienis ar reflektoru daudz labāk atdod gaismu kā"mezglā sasieta" maza trubiņa.

----------


## guguce

Jā, ekonomiskajām gaismas spožums ar laiku samazinās.

----------


## ivog

> pag. blin, cilveeki..
> ok, cik biezhi Tu maini spuldzi? reizi gadaa? cik spuldzes? 10? nuu, ok, 4 istabas, 10 spuldzes.
> nu, pat, ja leeto Kjiinu mainiisi reizi gadaa.. nu, Ls15.. izdevumi.. kur te tas macinjsh? vechi pilnbriedaa, it kaa ar galvu [taatad, ar speeju pelniit].. par santiimiem ciinaas.. kaut kaa sviestaini.. :P


 Tak es ne par spuldzītēm, es vairāk globāli pa tēmu - kuda mir kaķitsa...

----------


## defs

Vēlreiz atkartoju,ka ekonomisko spildžu ieviešana ir POLITIKA,nevis ,lai tautai būtu kāds labums.Dažiem ir pofig-gaišs vai tumšs,ka tikai dārgāka vienreizējā prece.Parēķiniet -20 sant. gadā vai -2,..ls gadā =starpība.
Vēl jau tika teikts,ka ari dušas vairs nebūs parastās,bet kaut kāda stur jocigās.Bet tad laikam uz santehnikas forumu jādodās šādas lietas apspriest   ::

----------


## ezis666

es darbnīcā ieliku 160W Osram HWL lampu, tīri labi, gaismas arī daudz dod salīdzinot ar 4 80W dienasgaismas, kas stāvēja iepriekš.Vienīgi jāpierod neslēgt ārā, ja uz īsu brīgi iziet-karsta nestartē.

----------


## kaspich

> Vēlreiz atkartoju,ka ekonomisko spildžu ieviešana ir POLITIKA,nevis ,lai tautai būtu kāds labums.Dažiem ir pofig-gaišs vai tumšs,ka tikai dārgāka vienreizējā prece.Parēķiniet -20 sant. gadā vai -2,..ls gadā =starpība.
> Vēl jau tika teikts,ka ari dušas vairs nebūs parastās,bet kaut kāda stur jocigās.Bet tad laikam uz santehnikas forumu jādodās šādas lietas apspriest


 
dumjsh Tu esi :P
bet, no otras puses - viegli dziivot  ::  viss ir vienkaarshi un saprotami. ir paaris iemesli sliktai dziivei - politikji un krievi, ir viena laimes forumla - daudz [2K] naudas, u.t.t.  :: 

didzi - nu nevar arii tik tupi taas eenas sktatii - tai ekonomiskajai delj konstrukcijas iipatniibaam uz leju ir/buus mazaks gaismas daudzums [sore par tupo staastu, lux es domaaju] kaa uz saaniem. te spektrs isti pie vainas nebuus  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Tieši tāpēc ir daudz dažādu veidu tās CFL spuldzes. Ja spuldze vērsta uz leju, var ņemt tādu, kurai riņķī kupoliņš. Tas darbojas kā difuzors un vienmērīgāk izkliedēs gaismu visos virzienos. Ir arī CFL ar reflektoriem (R63, R50 u.c.)

----------


## defs

> Tieši tāpēc ir daudz dažādu veidu tās CFL spuldzes. Ja spuldze vērsta uz leju, var ņemt tādu, kurai riņķī kupoliņš. Tas darbojas kā difuzors un vienmērīgāk izkliedēs gaismu visos virzienos. Ir arī CFL ar reflektoriem (R63, R50 u.c.)


 vo,vo-tādas atkal jau dargākas.

----------


## kaspich

klau, man kaads var izskaidrot paradoksu?
kad es mekleeju normaalu programmeetaaju, un piedavaaju 1K LVL meenesii, atsauciiba ir praktiski nulle. bet te n lapas pierakstitas ar galveno teemu: spuldzes ir daargas. tas tachu ir pepec..  ::   ::   :: 
buutu maaciijushies, lai var naudu pelniit..

----------


## sharps

> klau, man kaads var izskaidrot paradoksu?
> kad es mekleeju normaalu programmeetaaju, un piedavaaju 1K LVL meenesii, atsauciiba ir praktiski nulle. bet te n lapas pierakstitas ar galveno teemu: spuldzes ir daargas. tas tachu ir pepec..   
> buutu maaciijushies, lai var naudu pelniit..


 laikam paaraak leeti piedaavaaji  ::

----------


## JDat

Kaspich, nu ko tad es? Es jau C nezinu C# ne maz negribu, jo M$ (nu tā pa rupjo, kipa tas .NET brīnums laikam vien ir). Es skatos GNU *nix virzienā. NAv jēdzīgāp pie koderiem pameklēt? But tie nezin aiz kura gala lodāmuru turēt.  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Lai gan .NET konkrēti ir MS produkts, tas izmanto CLI, kas faktiski nozīmē, ka programmas bez nekādām izmaīņām var tikt palaistas arī uz Linux. Biju pārsteigts, ka pat tāda Windows specifiska lieta kā GDI bez problēmām darbojās arī uz Linux.

----------


## kaspich

labaak buutu pashausminaajushies, cik maksaa labs oscilis..  :: 
blin, 7000 series gan Tektronix, gan Agilent ap/virs 10..15K euro..  ::  [lietots]..

----------


## JDat

Tāpēc jau man personīgi arī ir sovjetu C1-49, kuru man savulaik atdeva/uzdāvināja elektri'jis, kurs tajā brīdi (2005 gads), strādāja (arī tagad strādā) RD 
Elektronics centrālajā mītnē, Maskavas 240, par elektriķi. Pie tam padomju laikos strādāja tajā pat ēkā... A ražotne ta bija slepena un miltarizēta...

I ne kas. Lietoju un laimīgs esu.   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tāpēc ja man personīgi arī ir sovjetu C1-49, kuru man savulaik atdeva/uzdāvināja elektri'jis, kurs tajā brīdi (2005 gads), strādāja (arī tagad strādā) RD Elektronics centrālajā mītnē, Maskavas 240, par elektriķi. Pie tam padomju laikos strādāja tajā pat ēkā... A ražotne ta bija slepena un miltarizēta...


 pag, nesapratu staastu.. Tu saliidzini C49 ar shiem/muusdienu osciljiem.. iepazistini ar savu pazinju.. iepazistini ar RD electronics.. vai staasti M240 eekas veesturi?
neko nesaprotu..


zin, tas aptuveni taa: jaa, osciljiem forma nav mainiiijusies. taisnstuurveida. ka manaam tumbaam.. kad es ieberu, skan skalji. bet, mana kaiminjiene gan pakurla, vinjai po.. pohujisms nav slikta lieta, mazaak grumbu pieree. mazak naudas aiziet grumbu apkaroshanai. sievietes gan dumas - taas grumbas apkaro tik nezheeliigi..
a par ko bija staasts???

----------


## JDat

Nē, nesalīdzinu. Esmu laimīgs ar to kas man ir.   ::  
Jā, vēsturē jāzin. Džeks stāstīja ka visi bijušie darbinieki lielām acīm un skābiem ģīmjiem skatījās kad jainie ēkas īpašnieki izlidināja visus mikrkoelektronikas aparātus.

Labs ir, neņemiet mani bietē. Aizgāju beztēmā un sviestā arī.

----------


## next

> Elektronics centrālajā mītnē, Maskavas 240, par elektriķi. Pie tam padomju laikos strādāja tajā pat ēkā... A ražotne ta bija slepena un miltarizēta...


 Tur tak laikam Invertors dziivoja ( pie mums par LNku saukaaja).
Ja taadus kantorus par slepeniem sauc tad jaaprasa kas padomijaa neslepens bija.

----------


## JDat

Juku laikos, kad militāristi notinār uz krieviju, un atstāja visu vietējiem bāleliņiem, notika attīstiba rietumu virzienā: Respektīvi prihvatizācija un čakarēšana, kuras rezultātā, ēka pargāja RD elekctronic īpašumā. Attiecīgi tika izmesti visi padomju "lūžņi". Tai skaitā iekārtas ar kur'ma ražoja mikrenes. Cik zinu K556RU5 vai tml RAM mikrene, kura gāja iekš BK-0010, tika ražota šajā kompleksā. IMPULSS bija tur pat netālu pie Daugavas. Bet tas cits stāsts ar citiem bāliņiem un citiem prihvatizatoriem.

----------


## kaspich

> Juku laikos, kad militāristi notinār uz krieviju, un atstāja visu vietējiem bāleliņiem, notika attīstiba rietumu virzienā: Respektīvi prihvatizācija un čakarēšana, kuras rezultātā, ēka pargāja RD elekctronic īpašumā. Attiecīgi tika izmesti visi padomju "lūžņi". Tai skaitā iekārtas ar kur'ma ražoja mikrenes. Cik zinu K556RU5 vai tml RAM mikrene, kura gāja iekš BK-0010, tika ražota šajā kompleksā. IMPULSS bija tur pat netālu pie Daugavas. Bet tas cits stāsts ar citiem bāliņiem un citiem prihvatizatoriem.


 nu, uz metaalluuznjiem jau aizveda visu - saakot ar meraparatuuru, tad visus meh darbagaldus [no sarkanaas zvaignes, u.c.], beidzot ar melodija aprikojumu.
bet, filosofiski raugoties - tas viss taapat bija lemts izniiciibai. visas taas iekaartas un produkti, ko ar taam razhoja, bija tik moraali novecojushi, ka.. nah nevienam nebija vajadziigi.

cita lieta, ka visaadi mudaki direktorelji nespeeja saorganizeet [biezhi vien pat pretojaas, kaa VEF gadiijumaa] sadarbiibai ar kapitaalistiem, un dalja pietuvinaato piekljuva gan izlaupiishanai, gan prihvatizeeshanai..
bet, laiks taapat noleik visu pa vietaam.. dalja jau bankrote, dalja to veel paspees.. :P

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, Tu esi malacis un pateici vēl vienu vājo vietu ekonomiskajām spuldzēm. Tiešām, sanāk, ka gaisma uz leju ir vājāka kā uz sāniem. Tad pasaki,kamman to sū** vajag, ja tā galdu istabā gaismo vājāk kā sienas   ::  ? Es ta grāmatu lasu zem lampas pie galda, nevis kājās stāvot paceltās rokās  ::  . Nesaki vis, ka nevar lampu gaismu salīdzināt. Krāsu temperatūru pat profesionālās iekārtās salīdzina ar elelonu. Cilvēka aci neapmanīsi  ::  . Ar gaismas daudzumu faktiskiir tāpat. Ja lampas atrodas vienādā attālumā no apgaismotās virsmas, tad ļoti labi var redzēt starpību. Nē,nu var jau ņemt veco labo krievulaiku foto eksponometru un pamērīt. tikai kāda jēga, ja es ar aci redzu, ka tā ekonomiskā spuldze ir sū**. Nu labi, varbūt arī visu ražotāju lampas nav štruntīgas(pats ekonomijas nolūkos šur tur lietoju), bet cena nav adekvāta patēriņam un gaismas kvalitātei.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, Tu esi malacis un pateici vēl vienu vājo vietu ekonomiskajām spuldzēm. Tiešām, sanāk, ka gaisma uz leju ir vājāka kā uz sāniem. Tad pasaki,kamman to sū** vajag, ja tā galdu istabā gaismo vājāk kā sienas   ? Es ta grāmatu lasu zem lampas pie galda, nevis kājās stāvot paceltās rokās  . Nesaki vis, ka nevar lampu gaismu salīdzināt. Krāsu temperatūru pat profesionālās iekārtās salīdzina ar elelonu. Cilvēka aci neapmanīsi  . Ar gaismas daudzumu faktiskiir tāpat. Ja lampas atrodas vienādā attālumā no apgaismotās virsmas, tad ļoti labi var redzēt starpību. Nē,nu var jau ņemt veco labo krievulaiku foto eksponometru un pamērīt. tikai kāda jēga, ja es ar aci redzu, ka tā ekonomiskā spuldze ir sū**. Nu labi, varbūt arī visu ražotāju lampas nav štruntīgas(pats ekonomijas nolūkos šur tur lietoju), bet cena nav adekvāta patēriņam un gaismas kvalitātei.


 
vo, sore, mani kretinee DUMI cilveki. bez obid.
didza kungs - ja spuldzes [ekonomiskaas] konstrukcija paredz vairakas garenas trubinjas, tad logjiski, ka vairaak gaismas buus pret virsmu, kas ir paraleela garajaam malaam. ja lasi graamatu, ieliec to spuldzi attieciigaas lampaa/tureetaaja, un paveers kaa vajag [ir ari galda lampas, utr shii trubinja ir horizontaali], izvelies atbilstoshu spuldzi [ir taadas - kaa spiraale, piem.].

nu kuda, cilveek, Tu esi dumjsh... piedod.. nu, ko var dziit sviestu.. 

blin, tad panjem garo 18w spuldzi, noliec vertikaali, un skaties plekji uz griidas, un tad 'salidzini'.. aci neapmaaniisi, bet Tavas smadzenes jau sen ir apmaaniitas..
ko Tu par to cenu iecirties. nu, tak eperc pa 0.20 leeto spuldzi. nu, man Tev nopirkt? 2gab. un veel 2gab. izdegushas noliec rindinjaa, buus sajuuta, ka ilgaakam laikam pietiks. un, kad beigsies, izej kaapnju telpaa, un apmaini. zb..

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, Tu tāds nervozs  ::  . Lietām vajag pieiet vieglāk un uzklausīt arī citus viedokļus.
Ekonomiskās spuldzes jau tiek pasniegtas kā pilnīgs kvēlspuldžu aizstājējs, bet tak pats atdzīsti,ka tā nav. Kvēlspuldze gaismu izstaro visos virzienos vienādak(ja neskaita cokolu). Savukārt ekonomisko spuldzi nevar likt kā grib. Daudzām uz iepakojuma norādīts pat uzstādīšanas stāvoklīs, Tātad ekonomiskā spuldze nav pilnīgs kvēlspuldzes analogs, bet Eiropa piespiež tās lietot. Cik ražotājs un pārdevējs nopelna uz kvēlspuldzes un ekonomiskās spuldzes. Tak skaidrs, ka uz ekonomiskajām spuldzēm "varka" ir lielāka.
Par to,ka katrā vietā jāizmanto attiecīgas spuldzes, es jau iepriekš teicu un tur Tev var pilnīgi piekrist. Pasaki man, nu nafig man būtu jātērē 5Ls par ekonomisko spuldzi mājas paspārnē,kur labi ja reizi mēnesī uz minūti ieeju? Kapēc es  nevaru izmantot klasisku kvēlspuldzi par 20 santīmiem? Domā no tā Eiropā elektroenerģijas patēriņs pieaugs? 
 Kur tad man nav taisnība?

----------


## arnis

didzi, par to jau staasts. kad manaa lustraa kveelspuldzes, ieliktas stiklotaa mateetaa trubinjaa , gaisma par 1/3 pazuud( ar aci meerot ) , saliidzinot ar spuldzi bez taas trubinjas , bet ieliekot ekonomiskaas izlociitaas trubinjas , gaisma pa trubinju vienmeeriigi sadalaas un subjektiivi liekas, ka taa aizstaaj 2x60, tad tu man saki ka es nekorekti saliidzinu ...

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, Tu tāds nervozs  . Lietām vajag pieiet vieglāk un uzklausīt arī citus viedokļus.
> Ekonomiskās spuldzes jau tiek pasniegtas kā pilnīgs kvēlspuldžu aizstājējs, bet tak pats atdzīsti,ka tā nav. Kvēlspuldze gaismu izstaro visos virzienos vienādak(ja neskaita cokolu). Savukārt ekonomisko spuldzi nevar likt kā grib. Daudzām uz iepakojuma norādīts pat uzstādīšanas stāvoklīs, Tātad ekonomiskā spuldze nav pilnīgs kvēlspuldzes analogs, bet Eiropa piespiež tās lietot. Cik ražotājs un pārdevējs nopelna uz kvēlspuldzes un ekonomiskās spuldzes. Tak skaidrs, ka uz ekonomiskajām spuldzēm "varka" ir lielāka.
> Par to,ka katrā vietā jāizmanto attiecīgas spuldzes, es jau iepriekš teicu un tur Tev var pilnīgi piekrist. Pasaki man, nu nafig man būtu jātērē 5Ls par ekonomisko spuldzi mājas paspārnē,kur labi ja reizi mēnesī uz minūti ieeju? Kapēc es  nevaru izmantot klasisku kvēlspuldzi par 20 santīmiem? Domā no tā Eiropā elektroenerģijas patēriņs pieaugs? 
>  Kur tad man nav taisnība?


 es domaaju taa - Eiropai [kaa Tu to sauc, es nezinu, ko Tu ar to domaaji] turpmaak buutu jaaieglubinaas katra didza individuaalajaa situaacijaa - ja vinjsh velas iepist kapeiku Ls5 3 gadu griezumaa, bet spuldziiti izmanto tikai tualetee, kakaajot ne vairaka kaa 2min, tad ATLJAUT, izsniedzot vinjam speciaalu talonu, reizi 3 meenshos kontroleejot, vai lampinja tieshaam ir tualetee, un via vinjsh tur, uz poda seezhot, nelasa graamatu;
es domaaju, ka ar sho Tavu mega probleemu ir jaaiepaziistina Bez Tabu, Tautas Balss komandas, jaaorganizee miitinjsh pie MK un ES miitnes Strasbuuraa..

cilveek, viennoziimiigi ir skaidrs, ka neesi nekad nekaadu savu lietu/projektu orgznizeejis/vadiijis, un uz lietaam meegjinaajis paskatiities bisku plashaak kaa no savas seetas.
Tev vienmeer vainiga ir Eiropa un politikji. kas palielina Tavus maksaajumus budzetam. tie politikji un Eiropa ir vainiigi pie visa - ka Tev vecus ciisinjus iesmeereeja veikalaa, ka nav P210 tranzistoru, ka lampinjas ne taadas, u.t.t.  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Vēlreiz atkartoju,ka ekonomisko spildžu ieviešana ir POLITIKA,nevis ,lai tautai būtu kāds labums.Dažiem ir pofig-gaišs vai tumšs,ka tikai dārgāka vienreizējā prece.Parēķiniet -20 sant. gadā vai -2,..ls gadā =starpība.
> Vēl jau tika teikts,ka ari dušas vairs nebūs parastās,bet kaut kāda stur jocigās.Bet tad laikam uz santehnikas forumu jādodās šādas lietas apspriest  
> 
> 
>  
> dumjsh Tu esi :P
> bet, no otras puses - viegli dziivot  viss ir vienkaarshi un saprotami. ir paaris iemesli sliktai dziivei - politikji un krievi, ir viena laimes forumla - daudz [2K] naudas, u.t.t.


 Vispār jau man ir sava, daudz trakāka sazvērestības teorija:

Mūsu platuma grādos TV reklāmās dominē, pagaidām, veļas pulveri un podu mazgājamie. 
Maksātspējīgākā Eiropas daļā, turpretī, redzama reklāmas daļa aiziet Briļļu ražotājiem. Tie tad kaut kā nolobēja sev vēlamo tirgus nišas paplašināšanos. 
Vai arī sameta kopēju kukuli visas ieinteresētās puses (briļļu ražotāji, acu ārsti un lampiņu ražotāji) un iesaiņoja to smukā zaļā papīrītī ar uzrakstu "taupīsim dabu - urā,bļin"

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, Tu jau gan baigos "kalnus gāz" un nez kadus projektus bīdi  ::  . Ko ta nu es, ja nu vienīgi televīzijā mans vārds regulāri parādās. Da nu labi, katram jau savs kultūras līmenis.
Runa jau par spuldzēm iet un Eiropas direktīvām. Es jau teicu,ka esmu pret Eiropas savienību un to neslēpju. Man neviens neiestāstīs, ka tā ir godīga organizacija,kura aizstāv mūsu intereses. Kaut vai tie paši zemnieki Vacijā saņem daudz lielākus maksajumus par mūsu zemniekiem.  Nu labi, par spuldzem tak runājam. Es uzskatu, ka vajadzēja TV reklamēt nevis podu tīrāmos līdzekļus, bet skaidrot cilvēkiem, kādas spuldzes būtu optimāli izmantot kaut tai paša mazmājiņā. Nu nav cilvēki nemaz tik stulbi,lai nesaprastu,kur ekonomiskās spuldzes ir izdevīgi izmantot, bet kur tās principā neder. Pareizi būtu nevis kvēlspuldzes tupa aizliegt, bet uz to iepakojuma rakstīt,ka tās ir ļoti neefektīvas un nav ieteicamas ilglaicīgai lietošanai. Nu labi, varēja tām kādu nodokli piemērot, bet tā vienkārši aizliegt ir stulbi un pilnīgi dabīgi,ka tas izsauc neapmierinātību.
Vēl nevajadzēja aizmirst, ka mēs dzīvojam krīzes laikā un pensionāram vienkārši nav naudiņas lai nopirktu ekonomisko spuldzi, bet "acu gaišums" tāds,ka pie 25W lampiņas avīzi izlasīt vairs nevar. Skaidrs, ka vācu vai angļu pensionāram tādu problēmu nav un  Eiropas politiķi i lāga nezin,kā dzīvo Latvijā.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, Tu jau gan baigos "kalnus gāz" un nez kadus projektus bīdi  . Ko ta nu es, ja nu vienīgi televīzijā mans vārds regulāri parādās. Da nu labi, katram jau savs kultūras līmenis.
> Runa jau par spuldzēm iet un Eiropas direktīvām. Es jau teicu,ka esmu pret Eiropas savienību un to neslēpju. Man neviens neiestāstīs, ka tā ir godīga organizacija,kura aizstāv mūsu intereses. Kaut vai tie paši zemnieki Vacijā saņem daudz lielākus maksajumus par mūsu zemniekiem.  Nu labi, par spuldzem tak runājam. Es uzskatu, ka vajadzēja TV reklamēt nevis podu tīrāmos līdzekļus, bet skaidrot cilvēkiem, kādas spuldzes būtu optimāli izmantot kaut tai paša mazmājiņā. Nu nav cilvēki nemaz tik stulbi,lai nesaprastu,kur ekonomiskās spuldzes ir izdevīgi izmantot, bet kur tās principā neder. Pareizi būtu nevis kvēlspuldzes tupa aizliegt, bet uz to iepakojuma rakstīt,ka tās ir ļoti neefektīvas un nav ieteicamas ilglaicīgai lietošanai. Nu labi, varēja tām kādu nodokli piemērot, bet tā vienkārši aizliegt ir stulbi un pilnīgi dabīgi,ka tas izsauc neapmierinātību.
> Vēl nevajadzēja aizmirst, ka mēs dzīvojam krīzes laikā un pensionāram vienkārši nav naudiņas lai nopirktu ekonomisko spuldzi, bet "acu gaišums" tāds,ka pie 25W lampiņas avīzi izlasīt vairs nevar. Skaidrs, ka vācu vai angļu pensionāram tādu problēmu nav un  Eiropas politiķi i lāga nezin,kā dzīvo Latvijā.


 
yesss.... aa, tad Tu jau tiki liidz Bez Tabu?  ::   :: 
iemet, luudzu, linku!!!

cilveek miiljais..
par subsiidijaam - jaa, DE zemnieki sanjem vairaak, bet tur bija dazhi nenozimigi iemesli, kaadeelj - shiem kasaajumi bija diferenceeti peec razhiiguma/atdeves [izraadaas, ka DE tomeer speej vairak nokult], beet IKP, u.c. lietaam. respektiivi - piemeram, ja Kjiina pievienotos, nebuutu tachu logjiski, ka vinjiem arii par vienu Ha maksatu tikpat. domaaju, Tu pirmais aurotu, ka tas nav godiigi - no Tavas valsts budzeta tak rauj nost... subsiidiju nauda nav kaut kaads amorfs veidojums.

par to, ko 'staastiit' TV. cilvek - podu mazgaajamaa liidzeklja 30sec spoti ir REKLAAMA. TV par to prasa BARGU naudu. produkta izplatiitaajs maksaa - taadeejadi VEICINA produkta paardoshanu.
kursh maksas par izgliitojoshiem klipiem? Didzis? vo, toch nee  :: 
no kaa dziivos TV, ja raadiis bezmaksas klipus par spildziiteem?  :: 
Didzi.. Tu mani shokee.. bez obid..

p.s. nu ko var njaudeet par pensionaariem. 75W veel var pirkt? var. ar to nepietiek, lai lasiitu????????
ja pensionaars domaa ilgteminjaa - lai peerk ekonomisko. 3g laikaa toch atmaksaajas. ja domaa isterminjaa - tuvaakos 2 gadus veel 75W varees dabuut. KUR PROBLEEMA????
tak uztaisi plakaatu un pie MK!! es gribu Tevi redzeet TV!!  ::

----------


## ansius

> Didzi.. Tu mani shokee.. bez obid..


 piedod bet nu man jau piegriezies, kaspich, cik var censties sava krāniņa īsumu kompensēt ar stulbiem tekstiem iekš foruma. Gudrs tu varbūt arī esi, bet ne jaunu sociālās lietās. Pirms kādu cilvēku apdirs pacenties tomēr noskaidrot, kas vinš taads ir, un redzot kāda ir tava leksika un uzvedības stils, iespējams ka Didzis lodāmuru rokā turēja jau tad kad tu biksēs kakāji. Kaa reiz mums viens politiķis teica "Aizver muti!" vai arī iemācies uzvesties tā kaa gudram cilvēkam pienākas, savādāk piedod bet tu esi viens apnicīgs tirliņš kas piedirš visu forumu ar savām "gudrībām"

atvainojos par offtopic, bet nu iet jau par traku. nav Didzis mums te epis vai tvdx

----------


## defs

Laikam halogēnās tak vēl ražos.Domāju,ka tualetē jāliek halogēnā ar impulsu trafu. Tagad domaju,kādu spuldzi likt pie gultas? Man tagad tur 100w iekšā un sienā regulējamais iebūvēts-reti jau uz pilnu jaudu jāgriež.

----------


## JDat

Sorry, kaspich, visu cieņu arī tev, bet šoreiz pilnībā pIevienojos ansius. vārdiem.

Par TV. Didzis katru nedēlu parādās TV titros. Nu tas tā, offtopicam.

----------


## kaspich

> Didzi.. Tu mani shokee.. bez obid..
> 
> 
>  piedod bet nu man jau piegriezies, kaspich, cik var censties sava krāniņa īsumu kompensēt ar stulbiem tekstiem iekš foruma. Gudrs tu varbūt arī esi, bet ne jaunu sociālās lietās. Pirms kādu cilvēku apdirs pacenties tomēr noskaidrot, kas vinš taads ir, un redzot kāda ir tava leksika un uzvedības stils, iespējams ka Didzis lodāmuru rokā turēja jau tad kad tu biksēs kakāji. Kaa reiz mums viens politiķis teica "Aizver muti!" vai arī iemācies uzvesties tā kaa gudram cilvēkam pienākas, savādāk piedod bet tu esi viens apnicīgs tirliņš kas piedirš visu forumu ar savām "gudrībām"
> 
> atvainojos par offtopic, bet nu iet jau par traku. nav Didzis mums te epis vai tvdx


 oi, kundzinsh savu domu pateica. kas Tu taads esi, lai citus verteetu? piedod, es no Tevis neko mega gudru dzirdejis neesmu, kas buutu saistiits ar shii foruma teemu. shajaa gadiijumaa Didzis uzrunaaja mani/es vinju. ko Tu ieliidi? Tevi te kaads vispaar piemineeja? jeb tagad katram loham buus atljauja jaaprasa?
buutu savaa gudrajaa posta interpunkcijas kljudas izlabojis, taadu tur - vismaz 10gab. un tad te par kulturu runaajis. un iedolbiijis savaa kraaveeja praatinjaa, ka elementaara lieta - uzrunaajamaa persona ar LIELO burtu.. 
nu, un ko man tagad dariit, ja Didzis ir titros? peec kaa veel veerteesim? peec konta atlikuma? peec spama daudzuma? 
te daudzi baigie kingi - cik teemas nav ar gudriibaa piedirstas, bet - kad lieta nonaak liidz kontreetai apsprieshanai - izraadaas, nezin kaa tranzistors darbojas..
par konkreeto teemu - tuksha dirshana. kad es [tad veel jo vairaak - soc. lietu zinaataajam Didzim buutu jaaspeej atbildeet] saaku teemu - ok, runaajam par konkretiem cipariem - cik MWh tiks ietaupiitas ES griezumaa, runaaju par BOM, ruupnicu paaraprikoshanu - KLUSUMS. jo neviens [es earii] tos ciparus nezin. un NEVIENU te/tie ari neinteresee.
un mani, savukaart, neinteresee lodaamura tureeshanas ilgums. mani interesee kvalifikaacija.
un par baigo toleranci - palasiet pashi, ko rakstiijaat, kad es te ienaacu. man pilniigi pajaat juusu gudriibas, bet kaadu izvilkumu dereetu  ::  palasiet. gribiet baigo cienju? par ko?
no shejienes zinu paris cilveekus - pret tiem arii cienja. paareejie? paarejie veido savu teelu [attieciigi, manu attieksmi] sheit, ar saviem postiem.

search.php?keywords=&terms=all&author=ansius&fid[]=2&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search
paarskatiiju pirmaas 3lpp [no 10], sore, neko par teemu [konstruktiivu, pareizu, ar jeeegu] nepamaniiju. diemzheel..
ja te kaadam saape - lai moderi [ja taadi ir] satiira. neredzu probleemu. ja visiem skjiet, ka shii ir mega teema [shaadaa liimenii, kaa tiek apspriesta], lai leik kaut boldaa/sarkanaa..

----------


## defs

Kaspich,sorry,neka personīga,tikai lūdzu nebrauc virsū cilvekiem,ko nepazīsti.Forums tāpēc domāts ,lai varētu apspriesties.Visi nekad nedomās vienādi,katrs kaut ko nezin.

----------


## JDat

Un nevērtē visus tikai pēc vienas mērauklas. Dzīvē ir arī citas lietas pēc kā vajag vērtēt cilvēkus.

----------


## Slowmo

Dzīvē jā, bet te - virtuālā vidē, nav cita pēc kā vērtēt. Saskatīt visur konspirāciju ar neliekas diez ko nopietni. Nav jau Latvija, kur tie, kas bīda likumprojektus, paši ir arī vēlāk ieguvēji. Te drusciņ lielāki mērogi.
Bet viena doma gan laba. Varēja ieviest lielu akcīzi tām kvēlspuldzēm, lai tās nebūtu izdevīgi iegādāties (to, ka tās arī pie pašreizējās cenas nav izdevīgas, daudzi nespēj saskatīt). Galu galā, netiek jau aizliegtas spuldzes, kurām nav tieša ekonomiskāka aizvietotāja šobrīd (prožektori, spuldzes krāsnīm u.t.t).

----------


## kaspich

> Didzi.. Tu mani shokee.. bez obid..
> 
> 
>  piedod bet nu man jau piegriezies, kaspich, cik var censties sava krāniņa īsumu kompensēt ar stulbiem tekstiem iekš foruma. Gudrs tu varbūt arī esi, bet ne jaunu sociālās lietās. Pirms kādu cilvēku apdirs pacenties tomēr noskaidrot, kas vinš taads ir, un redzot kāda ir tava leksika un uzvedības stils, iespējams ka Didzis lodāmuru rokā turēja jau tad kad tu biksēs kakāji. Kaa reiz mums viens politiķis teica "Aizver muti!" vai arī iemācies uzvesties tā kaa gudram cilvēkam pienākas, savādāk piedod bet tu esi viens apnicīgs tirliņš kas piedirš visu forumu ar savām "gudrībām"
> 
> atvainojos par offtopic, bet nu iet jau par traku. nav Didzis mums te epis vai tvdx


 
tolerances aizstaavji. sheit piemeers. vai es ansiusam vispar ko esmu teicis? nee.
vai es esmu kaada gjenitaalijas apspriedis, apspriedis kakaashanu, licis aizveert muti, u.t.t. ?
kur sheit ir tolerance? kur? 
nu, tad - sakopiet savu durvjpriekshu, pirms maaciit citus zobus tiiriit!
jdat - veciit, TU nu buutu pirmais pieravies.  ::  Tev pasham ir LJOTI svaki ar shiim meerauklaam un toleranci  :: 

par toleranci dziivee - lai izsakaas tie, kas mani paziist. 

par spuldzeem, akciizi. redz, peec manas saprashanas - paarieshana uz ekonomiskajaam ir LIELS trieciens pashiem spuldzu razotaajiem, un liela akciize vinsjus NEKAADI nestimulee/nespiezh mainiit tehnologjijas.
mok atkaartoshos, bet. lai paarietu uz eko spuldzeem, razhotajam:
1. jaaveic izstraades - elektronikaa [pilniigi svesha nisha], kjiimijaa, materiaalu zistraadee pashai spuldzei, testa partijas, u.t.t.
2. jaapaarapriiko, jaaiegaadajas jaunas iekaartas razhoshanai,jaaiepeerk materiaali, komponentess, jaaveic uzkraajumi
3. pat pilniigi paarejot uz eko spuldzem, to noieta tirgus [pcs izpratnee] kriitas par vismaz 90%!!!!!!!!!!!!
4. njemot veeraa, ka BOM shaadaam spuldzeem ir nesalidzinaami lielaaks kaa esoshajaam, tirgus sakumaa ir/buus ljoti piesardziigs/neaktiivs, kas noziimee - vispaar nieciiga dalja, kas noziimee - uzkraajumi [naudas izpratnee] milziigi, atmaksaat kriitus par iekaartaam, paarstruktureeshanau - veel gruutaak
5. ir lieli kraajumi ar esoshanjaam spuldzeem, ir Kjina, citas valstis [aarpues ES], kur nebuus aizlieguma..

viss shis man [ja es butu spuldzu razhotaajs] nozimee - pisec ir/buus manam spuldzu biznesam.
+milziigi izdevumi pr un maarketinga kampanjaam - iesmeereet 10..50X[!!!!!!!!!!!] daargaaku produktu, kursh mok atmaksaasies 3gados, ar virkni probleemu [leena iedegshanaas, probleemas aukstumaa, u.c.].. nee.. paldies..
+pieaugs visi transporta, logjistikas izdevumi [uz 1 vienibu], veidosies milziigi [naudas izpratnee] uzkraajumi [ok, bilancee tie nebuus zaudeejumi, bet reaalu aktiivu pluusmu prasiis nenormaalu papildus]..

----------


## JDat

Un tev ir labāk?

----------


## kaspich

> Un tev ir labāk?


 domaaju, ka jaa. es, vismaz, dzimtaas valodas gramatiku parzinu, un [izraadot cienju, no sirds] uzrunaaju cilveekus ar lielo burtu  ::

----------


## JDat

Es uzrunāju tā kā lietotājs ir piereģistrējies forumā (vismaz cenšos iespēju robežās). Par pirmo burtu pirmā teikumā sakumā. Jā esmu vainīgs, labošos.

Ja jau par garamtiku, tad varēji izlaist kaut vai caur transīta konvertoru.
http://laacz.lv/tmp/conv.php
Kā laaccz savā web lapā pie komentāriem saka:



> Ja tu nevari rakstīt bez aa un gj, tad vismaz esi pieklājīgs un ieķeksē šo ķekškastīti.


 Jā, te nav tāda ķeksīša. Tad nu copy, paste vai raksti normāli. Cieņa bļin...

Dots, pret dotu. Nesi tu tik balts un pūkains kā pats esi iedomājies.

----------


## kaspich

es atvainoshos, ja kaadu [atkal aizskarshu], bet:
peec manas saprashanas - sh Š vietaa  tietoshana [kas man/citiem ir iegaajusies programeetaaju liiko roku deelj] un uzrunaajamaa vsk./dsk. 2.personaa uzrunaashana ar lielo burtu, Dieva, Dzimtenes, personvaardu [ne]rakstiishana ar lielo burtu - [ne]izglitotiibas paziime. radikaali atskjiriigas lietas.
K
p.s. tas bija tikai piemeers. nedomaaju, ka visam forumam jaazin muusu gjimenes virtuve :P
p.p.s. uz sniegaviira statusu nepretendeju, bet.. lai akmenjus met tie, kas pashi balti.  :: 

jdat - veciit, piedod, ka es Tevi, na haljavu apmaacot [lietaas, par ko Tu sanjem naudu] nelietoju š u.c. navarotus. es laboshos, un visus padomus paaraakstiishu  ::  tagad es saprotu, kaapeec Tu pat paldies neesi pateicis.. piedod, es vairs taa nedariishu  ::

----------


## JDat

Par kādu apmācību tu runā? Es paprasīju kā tu tiec galā ar to f** QSC ampu. Jā tu pastāstīji savu risinājumu, paldies par to, ja neesmu iekš PM ierakstījis. Apmācība? Varbūt tu man nolasīji lekciju par SMPSU, IGBT uc lietām(apskatīšos iekš PM). Ja jā, tas ir labi, būs arhīvam. Paldies vēlreiz. Kaut kā par mācekli pie tevis nebiju pieteicies. Neatceros. Par ko cepos? Par to ka tu noliec sevi dieva vietā. Tagad Didzis ir stulbs pensionārs. Nav viņš pensionārs. Protams nav tik gudrs niansēs kā tu, bet viņs ir no tiem, kuri tiešām zina aiz kura gala turēt lodāmuru. Par to arī cepos. Ne tu viņu zini ne tu ko. Didzis ir praktiķis, kuram sanāk. Viņam uz visu ir savs dzīves uzskats, tā ka nevajag d**, ja nesaproti. Tāpēc jau arī ir forums, lai apmainītos (gan dumām, gan ne tik dumām) domām. Nevis lai uzdirstu visiem pēc kārtas.

To ka tu esi gudrs un daudz zini, tas nav noliedzams,bet... Pateicoties tev forums paliek par delfināriju, kur visi apdirš visus. Agrāk arī tā bija, bet daudz mazāk. Jā ir te "lameri", a kur nav? Tas nenozīmē ka jānoliek visi pēc kārtas. Paskaties kāds ir tipisks jaunai elektroniķis iesācējs iekš Argus foruma (piedod Vinchi, bet šoreiz prasās). Tur tie, kas kodē web lapas un C aptuveni zin) un tikai sāk ar elektroniku nodarboties. Kāpēc tur nelamājies? Iekš draugu forumiem toč pietiek mudilu, kāpēc tur nelamājies? Āāā, es zinu. Tur tavus uzbraucienus nesapratīs, jo līmenis ir vēl zemāks. A te var, jo saprot (vairums gadījumos) par ko mūsu princese brauc augumā. Tāds tev raksturs, slikts utt. Nu OK, līdz zināmai robežai var pieciest. Ja jau izej sabiedrībā, tad iemācies kaut nedaudz cieņas un iecietības arī pret citiem. Ja es viens tev to aizrādu, tad po. Vari neņemt mani galvā, jo kas es esmu? NEKAS! Bet ja vairāki foruma dalībnieki tev pārmet, tad skaidrs, ka vaina ir tevī. Un nav svarīgi gudri, ko sasnieguši, ko nē.

Kaut kā tā. KAut ko pateicu, kaut ko aizmirsu, bet ideja grozās aptuveni par šo problēmu.

----------


## defs

:: , nu galīgi no spuldzēm esam prom.Man liekas,ka ķīnieši uzpirkuši Eirohozu,lai var sagāzt te pilnus veikalus ar ekonomiskajām spuldzēm.

----------


## JDat

beztēmai un kaspicham. Ir pat doma iedot tev vienu ampu uz remontu, bet par to, kā parasti PM.

----------


## defs

Kaspič,neielaidies! Brauksi pēc ampja un dabūsi pa gurķi,Jdat laikam dusmīgs   ::

----------


## JDat

Ja es būtu dusmīgs, tad lamātu ne pa tēmu. Nervoz esmu darbā un forumā. Ja esmu atpūties un izgulējies tad pa visam cits cilvēks. Un bez tam nedmāju ka varēšu uz masu paņemt kaspiču. Drīzāk otrādi. Pie tam kaspichs mierīgi var uztaisīt elektrošoku uz IGBT un paspiežot roku var mani pabarot.  ::  LAbi pietiks dirsties.

----------


## kaspich

nee, nu es/mees vnk katrs savaadaak uztveram komunikaaciju netaa.
es netu neuztveru mega nopietni. vismaz shaadaa forumaa. ja te buutu stils: vards/uzvaards, u.t.t. - tad: cita lieta.
es arii komuniceeju kaa ar sen zinaamiem kadriem. es ljoti atvainojos, ja Didzim kas likaas ljoti aizskaroshi. ar taadaam pashaam sekmeem 90% foruma daliibnieku mani var saukt par pensionaaru. 
jaa, piekriitu, draugos man nav intresanti pat lasiit, jo.. nu, Tu pats visu uzrakstiiji. 
mani droshi var saukt par jebko, veelams - aspraatiigi, lai jautraak. :P

----------


## marizo

Te mazliet cita informācija par kvēlspuldžu ēras beigu datumiem:
[attachment=1:df6x8ifn]plaans.jpg[/attachment:df6x8ifn]

No personīgās pieredzes:
Ir bijušas dažādas cenas un ražotāju energoekonomiskās lampas. Vairums pamanījies ātri nobeigties. Gan dēļ biežas slēgāšanas, gan pārkarstot no augšas slēgtā kupolā.

Reiz niekojoties uzmetu tādu Ekseļa aprēķinu tabulu, cik tad viss tur īsti ekonomiski sanāk. Ir tīri labi, ja spuldzi dedzina 6..10h dienā. [attachment=0:df6x8ifn]spuldzes.rar[/attachment:df6x8ifn]
Piekrītu tam viedoklim, ka kvēlspuldzes nevajadzēja izskaust, bet ļaut cilvēkiem izvēlēties.
Manuprāt:
darbgalda apgaismojumam- parasta kvēlspuldze, halogēna spuldze
taupībai- energoekonomiskās vai LED
labierīcībām- parasta kvēlspuldze

Protams, ja netaisa pasīvo māju - tad pilnīgi OK, ka 100W kvēlspuldzi izmanto gan gaismai, gan kā siltuma avotu.


Vēl kādā veikalā redzēju 100W prožektora korpusā LED plati.. Cena zvērā - ja tas štrunts ar halogēna lampu maksā ap 2Ls, tad ar gaismas diodēm (ap 20 gab. 7,62mm chip) tā cena jau bija 16Ls. Manuprāt - par daudz.

----------


## Delfins

Tu laikam esi palaidis ziņu, ka sen jau tās kvēlspuldzes tirgo zem "sildelements" nosaukuma!?  :: 
Neviens sildelements nav aizliegts  ::  [neesmu dzirdējis].. tāpēc zem tā var tirgot praktiski jebko, kas patērē enerģiju un ražo kaut cik siltuma

----------


## Slowmo

Vēl jo vairāk tāpēc, ka 90% no jaudas tā arī aiziet siltumā  ::

----------

